# Home-made rice cereal how tos?



## redheadmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I am starting my 6 month-old on solids now and have introduced some orange veggies. I've also given him a bit of the packaged rice cereal (Hipp Organic Rice Cereal) but it is disgusting and seems like wallpaper paste. Any suggestions for preparing batches of home-made rice cereal? Can it be frozen? I don't have a microwave, so what is the best way of thawing/heating frozen baby foods? Any suggestions for food to take on the go? I know this is a mish-mash of questions, but I need help!


----------



## Mama (Nov 20, 2001)

hey Greta,

I just cook my brown rice and mash it with a fork and serve it. You could also blend it in the blender along with some cooked veggies and water. pour the blended food into baby jars and pop them in the freezer. take them out when needed. it works perfect.









hope that helps!

Cece


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

I used to make homemade rice cereal and also oat cereal.
I just cooked either the brown rice or oats until done, then blended them in the blender w/ enough water to make them creamy (but not runny). Then I stored it in tupperware in the fridge and reheated when I need it. I usually made enough to last 4-7 days.


----------



## HimalayanGyrl701 (Jan 7, 2002)

My dr. said making my own baby cereals were dangerous because of "spores," what the he11? any basis to this?

check out book: Super Baby Food







:


----------



## TripkeHughes (Nov 19, 2001)

I second the book Super Baby Food. It gives you more information on baby food then you'll ever need. Also you might be able to pick it up at the library. Good luck.

The author talks a bunch on home made Super Porage and making your own Yogurt for the children. It is very informative.


----------



## peacemama (Nov 21, 2001)

I made my own brown rice cereal by pulverizing a large quantity of uncooked rice of it in the blender, and then cooking whatever amount I needed each time, which I figure is easier than cooking the rice each time.

I've never read Super Baby Food, though I've heard great things. A book I used is caled "Mommy Made" and has recipes for all kinds of foods, including cereals, for babies and toddlers.


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

What about just totally skipping the rice cereal phase? I used it for my first, but after that I never really got into it anymore. As you say, it is disgusting and messy and I now figure that I can just skip the whole thing and go right to table foods.

I usually start them on soft veggies and fruit. When they get more proficient, cut things into small pieces and let them have fun. I have made my own rice teething biscuits, but wasn't really happy with them either, don't think i will bother with my next baby.


----------



## Sahara (Nov 28, 2001)

I have made cereal both ways. Sometimes I make rice or oatmeal flour using the blender and then just cook enough cereal for 2 or 3 days. Other times, if we are eating a grain he would like, I just cook a little extra and blend it up in the blender. I definately freeze some of the extra for busy mornings. I have given DS some of the Earths Best organic fruits that I can't get fresh, and then use those jars to store frozen servings of homemade stuff. You can just thaw a jar at a time, just put in a bowl of hot water for a few minutes or heat it on the stove. They leak, though, so if you are going to carry along some homemade food I would use a tupperware. I found some that are almost exactly the same size as babyfood jars, they are perfect for carrying his lunch and don't leak in the diaper bag!
My favorite baby food prep tool is a Braun handheld blender, I bought it for $15 at a kitchen store. You can blend up practically anything in a cup without having to mess up the blender or make a huge portion.
Food on the go? Banana, just put some in a tupperware and mash at mealtime. Avocado is the same. If you have something that doesn't leak, you can really take whatever you want.


----------



## jempd (Feb 27, 2002)

I just bought Super Baby Food the other day and I recommended it to a friend of mine. I haven't made the super porridge yet but am buying ingredients to do so. I figure it's a good buy because even if you don't make everything the author has in it, there's tons of info on nutrition, food storage and preparation, all kinds of things. I think's $20 well spent. I was wondering if anyone else makes her super porridge and whether their kids eat it. It sounds a little funky when you start adding beans. Well, I'll find out I guess.

Super porridge (in case you're not familiar with the book) is brown rice that's been ground in a blender boiled and a lot of other stuff added to it, like brewer's yeast, wheat germ, etc.


----------



## jempd (Feb 27, 2002)

I just read Sahara's post and wanted to add: That Braun grinder is the best. I had two, one for coffee beans and one for spices. Spices that you grind yourself (like cinammon sticks And now I'm going to use it for grinding small amounts of grains too. But I can't find one of them since the last move









Baked sweet potato is another travel-friendly food.


----------

